# Andare al cesso



## giginho

Buongiorno ragazzi,
Hi guys,

Come si dice in inglese "andare al cesso"?
How do you say "andare al cesso" in English?

Contesto:
discussione tra amici al pub, ad un certo punto uno si alza e dice: "scusate ma devo andare al cesso". Ambiente informale, livello linguistico tendente al volgare.
talking among friends at a pub, at some point one of us stands and says: "sorry I have to go to the loo". 

Mio tentativo:
Sorry I have to go to the loo

Credo che il mio tentativo sia accettabile e comprensibile agli anglofoni, ma esiste qualcosa di più idiomatico?
Now, I think my try can be understandable, but I was wondering if there's something more idiomatic-funny to use (no matter if it is vulgar)

Grazie
Thanks!

P.S. buon anno!


----------



## johngiovanni

When I was young, and in that kind of setting, "Scuse me, I need the bog" would have been pretty common.

The problem is, I don't know what expression would be used nowadays.
_La Repubblica _dictionary suggests "loo, bog", but "loo" is slightly twee rather than vulgar.

This other thread may be interesting: Loo/toilet/bathroom/restroom


----------



## TheCrociato91

Possibly "I have to go to the shitter". I've heard it being used a couple times by some US natives, although I'm not sure as to how common and/or idiomatic it is. Also, I think it's more vulgar than the Italian "cesso".


----------



## Enhzo

I've also heard the expression "hit the loo", though I don't really think it's rather vulgar, as I've heard it during slightly formal situations.

Buon anno!


----------



## MR1492

In AE, there are a lot of euphemisms for _andare al cesso_.

hit the head (the latrines onboard navy ships are called heads)
see a man about a horse
I have to go siphon the python
I have to drain the main vein
I have to take a whiz

There are more but this gives you the idea.  In AE, we like the ones that rhyme!  I suppose it supports our predilection for making words/phrases with similar sounds.

Phil


----------



## giginho

Hi fellows,

Thanks a lot for your help.

About shitter, I think that this would be translated as "cacatoio" in Italian which is a bit ruder than "cesso" but can do, indeed, the job.

I like very much Phil's suggestions, "siphon the python" is my favourite, I have to say, and sound similar to the Italian "cambiare l'acqua al pesce"!!

Do you, gents, think that these espressions can be understood on the other side of the Pond?


----------



## furs

Loo and bog are typically BE, I think.
AE speakers often say 'I have to take a leak', which is colloquial but not vulgar.


----------



## tsoapm

giginho said:


> "scusate ma devo andare al cesso". Ambiente informale, livello linguistico tendente al volgare.


It _is_ quite vulgar, isn’t it? Rather than just heading that way. I’ve always heard it as a kind of anti-euphemism for _bagno_, so:

“If you’ll excuse me a moment, I could do with a piss.”


----------



## Sense-seeker

In British English I would say the most natural possibilities are as follows ordered by register from casual-polite to fairly vulgar
Go the gents/ladies
Go to the loo
Go and have a pee
Go and have a piss


----------



## and8

Faccio notare che in italiano la parola _cesso_ nel senso di latrina, compresa l'espressione _andare al cesso,_ non è affatto volgare, semmai familiare o popolare.

cèsso² in Vocabolario - Treccani

Cesso: Definizione e significato di Cesso  Dizionario italiano  Corriere.it

cesso: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica

Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica


----------



## tsoapm

I’d probably go with ‘loo’ I think, at the risk of appearing twee!


----------



## sound shift

giginho said:


> I like very much Phil's suggestions, "siphon the python" is my favourite, I have to say, and sound similar to the Italian "cambiare l'acqua al pesce"!!
> 
> Do you, gents, think that these espressions can be understood on the other side of the Pond?


None of them is used here in GB, as far as I know, but if we were to hear one of them from a person who had just stood up I think we would get the drift.

I like the mildly vulgar expression "thunderbox", which is in use in GB and Australia (and India too, I believe). I don't know how it would play in the USA, though.


----------



## and8

tsoapm said:


> Ah, ok. I retract then. I’d probably go with ‘loo’ I think, at the risk of appearing twee!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

and8 said:


> Faccio notare che in italiano la parola _cesso_ nel senso di latrina, compresa l'espressione _andare al cesso,_ non è affatto volgare


Avrei delle riserve su questo.
Credo che nessuno, in un contesto non solo formale ma anche di normale educazione, userebbe mai "cesso".


----------



## sound shift

Of course, we have the similar (related?) word _cesspit_. Apparently, the translation is "pozzo nero", so it's not a literal description of the room in question, but you said you wanted something funny, and I think it passes the test.


----------



## tsoapm

Paulfromitaly said:


> Credo che nessuno, in un contesto non solo formale ma anche di normale educazione, userebbe mai "cesso".


Ah. A solution somewhere in the middle then? Many such have already been provided: I’m thinking the ones involving ‘wee’, ‘pee’, ‘take a leak’, perhaps even ‘bog’, which I haven’t heard a lot of in recent years, though I think my Dad uses it pretty extensively.

*Edit:* Ah, I missed the “funny” part.


----------



## and8

Paulfromitaly said:


> Avrei delle riserve su questo.
> Credo che nessuno, in un contesto non solo formale ma anche di normale educazione, userebbe mai "cesso".


Puoi farlo sempre notare a chi ha redatto i dizionari


----------



## Paulfromitaly

and8 said:


> Puoi farlo sempre notare a chi ha redatto i dizionari


Non serve.
E' già indicato nei dizionari che tu hai linkato



> cesso
> /'tʃɛs/ s. m. [der. di cessare, nel sign. ant. di "allontanare", cessarsi "ritirarsi"]. - 1. (pop.) [locale, spec. modesto, in cui si trovano i servizi igienici] ≈ bagno, (volg.) cacatoio, gabinetto, latrina, orinatoio, (volg.) pisciatoio, (disus.)...


----------



## tsoapm

Surely that indicates that the terms _cacatoio, gabinetto, latrina, orinatoio_ and _pisciatoio_ are vulgar? I’d expect to see “(volg.)” after the headword if Treccani wanted to indicate that _cesso_ itself was vulgar.

On the other hand, the WR Italian monolingual definition for _cesso_ is “Latrina.”, here indicated as vulgar…


----------



## tannino

"latrine"

That's an interesting subject.


----------



## and8

tsoapm said:


> the WR Italian monolingual definition for _cesso_ is “Latrina.”, here indicated as vulgar…



A meno che la voce non sia stata emendata nel frattempo, riporto qui sia la definizione di cesso (per la parte pertinente) e latrina che dà WR monolingue italiano:


cesso‹cès·so›s.m.


Latrina.


latrina‹la·trì·na›s.f.


Locale fornito di impianti igienici, spec. di uso pubblico: le l. della stazione.

Non mi pare compaia un registro d'uso.


----------



## Fooler

Se posso dire la mia, qui forse la parola _cesso_ più che volgare o meno, formale o meno, s'intende *anche* il luogo in sè (anche scherzoso) dove appunto vengono *espletate* le funzioni corporali di  cagare e pisciare, appunto ritenute _sporche_ nel collettivo. Nei tempi addietro solitamente il _cesso_ (vedi def. 3) era ubicato fuori dalle case, nei cortili, luogo che tutti usavano e che di certo non era pulito e profumato come può esserlo in una casa o un normale _bagno_ dei giorni nostri e che si usava per ritirarsi/appartarsi per espletare. Ricordo che sui treni il bagno era chiamato _ritirata _

My two cents


----------



## and8

Certamente sì, _cesso_ non solo indica il luogo deputato dove fare i propri bisogni, ma è anche la parola dell'italiano appropriata per designarlo.

All in all it's just another brick in the wall:
Possiamo fare il bagno? Certamente sì | Accademia della Crusca


----------



## metazoan

On euphemisms for private functions, America and Britain seem once again hopelessly divided.
I find my father's phrase the funniest, for its subtlety: "I'm going to wash my hands". 
Probably true, but not likely the main purpose of the trip!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Fooler said:


> solitamente il _cesso_ (vedi def. 3) era ubicato fuori dalle case, nei cortili, luogo che tutti usavano e che di certo non era pulito e profumato come può esserlo in una casa o un normale _bagno_ dei giorni nostri





Paulfromitaly said:


> Avrei delle riserve su questo.
> Credo che nessuno, in un contesto non solo formale ma anche di normale educazione, userebbe mai "cesso".



Concordo con Paul.

Se si va anche a casa di un amico, o di un conoscente,  chiedendo di  "andare al cesso" (e non si intende fare dell'ironia),  risulta abbastanza offensivo. Usando l'espressione "cesso"  si sottintende che il suo bagno e' "brutto, poco confortevole, e magari sporco" come quelli di una volta.
Non a caso,  dire "Quel ragazzo /ragazza e' proprio un cesso",  non e' esattamente un complimento.

"Shitter" e' usato anche in Irlanda.


----------



## and8

pebblespebbles said:


> Usando l'espressione "cesso"  si sottintende che il suo bagno e' "brutto, poco confortevole, e magari sporco" come quelli di una volta.
> Non a caso,  dire "Quel ragazzo /ragazza e' proprio un cesso",  non e' esattamente un complimento.


Solo in senso traslato riferito a persone e cose.
Tutti i dizionari che ho citato sono chiari su questo.
Vedi per es. anche al link _cesso_ che ha riportato Fooler, dove i differenti usi sono indicati molto bene.
Riporto la voce (per la parte pertinente):

Sostantivo
cesso  ( approfondimento) m (pl: cessi)
1.bagno, gabinetto
2.(volgare) (per estensione) persona brutta (fisicamente) la tua amica è un cesso
3.(volgare) (per estensione)luogo mal curato, sporco questa stanza è un cesso!

Come si può notare l'uso volgare riguarda solo l'accezione 2 e 3, non (correttamente) la 1.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Credo che nessuno, in un contesto non solo formale ma anche di normale educazione, userebbe mai "cesso".


La normale (ri)educazione comincerebbe se si chiedesse all'insegnante "Posso andare al cesso?"


----------



## giginho

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.

Strano ma vero sono d'accordo con Paul sull'uso della parola cesso: nessuno sano di mente userebbe mai la parola cesso in un contesto formale.
Vero è che "cesso" può risultare umoristico se usato in contesto goliardico ma non è una parola da educande, nemmeno in senso umoristico.

Soundshift proposed "cesspit" that is "pozzo nero": quite technical, I've to say, not sure if can be funny to a british ear.

At present the winner is Phil: drain the main vain and siphon the python are gorgeous!


----------



## Fooler

giginho said:


> At present the winner is Phil: drain the main vain and siphon the python are gorgeous!



Concordo, ma non rendono lo stesso significato di _cesso_, forse più il nostro _vado a cambiare l'acqua al canarino_ etc, per me....

Credo che _loo_ renda più l'idea stando all'etimologia di_ loo_ appunto


----------



## and8

La parola cesso è l'unica in italiano che descrive degnamente il sanitario e non è giusto censurarla per usare termini a detta di qualcuno "migliori", come _water_,_ritirata_, _gabinetto_, _Silvio_, ecc. Mica siamo solo pizza e mandolino, no?

Cesso


----------



## tsoapm

Fooler said:


> stando all'etimologia di_ loo_ appunto


Cioè? I just looked at an Oxford Dictionaries article which was less than conclusive.





giginho said:


> Soundshift proposed "cesspit" that is "pozzo nero": quite technical, I've to say, not sure if can be funny to a british ear.


My British ear is maintaining its stiff upper lip without much trouble.





and8 said:


> La parola cesso è l'unica in italiano che descrive degnamente il sanitario


I was interested to see the Treccani entry given above indicating _‘toilette_’ and ‘W.C.’ as “(_disus_.)”: I’ve been translating them both into English quite recently.


----------



## Pietruzzo

and8 said:


> Mica siamo solo pizza e mandolino, no?


Vorresti dire che siamo pizza, cesso e mandolino?


----------



## and8

tsoapm said:


> I was interested to see the Treccani entry given above indicating _‘toilette_’ and ‘W.C.’ as “(_disus_.)”: I’ve been translating them both into English quite recently.


(disus.) è riferito solo a ritirata.




tsoapm said:


> Surely that indicates that the terms _cacatoio, gabinetto, latrina, orinatoio_ and _pisciatoio_ are vulgar?


_Gabinetto_, _latrina_ e _orinatoio _non sono volgari.




tsoapm said:


> I’d expect to see “(volg.)” after the headword if Treccani wanted to indicate that _cesso_ itself was vulgar.


----------



## tsoapm

Oh yes, I see the terms are in alphabetical order. I thought they were grouped by register.


----------



## giginho

and8 said:


> La parola cesso è l'unica in italiano che descrive degnamente il sanitario e non è giusto censurarla per usare termini a detta di qualcuno "migliori", come _water_,_ritirata_, _gabinetto_, _Silvio_, ecc. Mica siamo solo pizza e mandolino, no?
> 
> Cesso



Devo dissentire da questo. Una volta scrissi un brevetto su un gabinetto (diciamo un mini cesso....un cessetto insomma! ) e scopersi che il termine tecnico che indica il cesso è "latrina con sciacquone"....37 minuti di risate e i restanti mesi passati a dire: vado alla latrina. Ecco, fa ridere dire "vado alla latrina"!



> My British ear is maintaining its stiff upper lip without much trouble.



No funny at all, Tsoapm, based on your lip....

P.S. per i non madrelingua: la scelta di "scopersi" è voluta......scoprii è quella maggiormente in uso


----------



## Fooler

tsoapm said:


> Cioè? I just looked at an Oxford Dictionaries article which was less than conclusive.



I checked here as meaning of the word but nothing to do with _main vain_ or _siphon_. Just the dirty place/location (as the Italian meaning) the toilet is emphasized ironically or sometimes vulgarly.

My two cents


----------



## and8

giginho said:


> Devo dissentire da questo. Una volta scrissi un brevetto su un gabinetto (diciamo un mini cesso....un cessetto insomma! ) e scopersi che il termine tecnico che indica il cesso è "latrina con sciacquone"....37 minuti di risate e i restanti mesi passati a dire: vado alla latrina. Ecco, fa ridere dire "vado alla latrina"!



E a proposito di gabinetto, il vocabolo italianissimo dovrebbe essere, anzi è, quella parolina bollata di volgarità: cesso.
https://www.dizionario-italiano.it/linguamadre/articolo.php?art=1058


----------



## Mary49

tsoapm said:


> Cioè? I just looked at an Oxford Dictionaries article which was less than conclusive.


This is interesting...  Why do they call it the loo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

and8 said:


> E a proposito di gabinetto, il vocabolo italianissimo dovrebbe essere, anzi è, quella parolina bollata di volgarità: cesso.


Qualcuno ha per caso detto che non è una parola italiana? NO
Si è solo detto che è un termine volgare. Perchè?
Se una persona educata fosse invitata a cena da conoscenti, direbbe alla podrona di casa "Scusi dov'è il cesso?" NO
Se una persona educata fosse a cena in un ristorante di lusso chiederebbe al cameriere "Scusi dov'è il cesso?" NO
Se una persona educata fosse in crociera, chiederebbe ad un membro dell'equipaggio "Scusi dov'è il cesso?" NO


----------



## and8

Paulfromitaly said:


> Si è solo detto che è un termine volgare. Perchè?


Lo direte voi questo, io ho sempre fornito fonti e anche autorevoli a riprova del contrario.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Si è solo detto che è un termine volgare.


 Io lo definirei "molto colloquiale" più che volgare. Tant'è vero che nessuno di noi ha sentito la necessità di usare un


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Io lo definirei "molto colloquiale" più che volgare. Tant'è vero che nessuno di noi ha sentito la necessità di usare un


Allora diciamo "MOLTO colloquiale" e da usare con MOLTA cautela da parte di un non madrelingua.


----------



## and8

Pietruzzo said:


> Vorresti dire che siamo pizza, cesso e mandolino?


Quando ho aggiunto questo pensavo proprio all'etimologia della parola _cesso_.
Dire che è volgare significa non conoscerne nemmeno l'etimologia.


----------



## giginho

and8 said:


> Quando ho aggiunto questo pensavo proprio all'etimologia della parola _cesso_.
> Dire che è volgare significa non conoscerne nemmeno l'etimologia.



Scusami, ma che vuol dire questo?
Se ti dico che sei un  idiota tu ti offendi? Immagino di sì, anche se sai che deriva dal greco "idiotès" che significa privato cittadino....ma mica vuol dire che puoi andare in giro a dire alla gente che è  idiota! (absit iniuria verbis, of course!).
Idiota è e resta una parola non gentile anche se la sua origine è nobile

Ritornando alla parola cesso, senza voler ricadere in un tema da "solo italiano", direi che i non madrelingua dovrebbero evitare tale parola potendo essere fraintesi nelle loro intenzioni rischiando di offendere l'interlocutore.


----------



## and8

giginho said:


> nessuno sano di mente userebbe mai la parola cesso in un contesto formale.


Scusami, ma che vuol dire questo?


----------



## merse0

Interessanti tutti i commenti.
Concordo con Paul e chiedo ad AND8: ma tu usi regolarmente rivolgendoti a degli estranei la parola cesso?

Vedi esempi postati da Paul:
Invitato a cena da conoscenti, diresti alla padrona di casa "Scusi dov'è il cesso?
A cena in un ristorante di lusso chiederesti al cameriere "Scusi dov'è il cesso?
In crociera, chiederesti a un membro dell'equipaggio "Scusi dov'è il cesso?

Io sicuramente no...


----------



## and8

merse0 said:


> AND8: ma tu usi regolarmente rivolgendoti a degli estranei la parola cesso?


Da ora in avanti sì, contesti formali compresi.


----------



## giginho

and8 said:


> Scusami, ma che vuol dire questo?



Vuol dire che nessuno sano di mente, durante una riunione (invento) con il Presidente della Repubblica italiana, il primo ministro francese, una pletora di senatori si alzerebbe e direbbe: Le Signorie Loro mi vorranno scusare ma vado al cesso.

Oddio, se qualcuno lo facesse sarebbe istantaneamente eletto "idolo"!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Neanche uno studente puo' rivolgersi ad un insegnante chiedendo: "Posso andare al cesso?",  a meno che il suo intento non sia di farsi buttare fuori dall'aula per un' oretta.


----------



## MR1492

Fooler said:


> Concordo, ma non rendono lo stesso significato di _cesso_, forse più il nostro _vado a cambiare l'acqua al canarino_ etc, per me....
> 
> Credo che _loo_ renda più l'idea stando all'etimologia di_ loo_ appunto



This might be my misunderstanding of the OP.  I thought we were looking for euphemisms for _andare al cesso_.  It appears we are actually looking for a good translation of _cesso_.  

Phil


----------



## Fooler

MR1492 said:


> This might be my misunderstanding of the OP.  I thought we were looking for euphemisms for _andare al cesso_.  It appears we are actually looking for a good translation of _cesso_.
> 
> Phil



That's right ! As the place/location


----------



## and8

pebblespebbles said:


> Neanche uno studente puo' rivolgersi ad un insegnante chiedendo: "Posso andare al cesso?",  a meno che il suo intento non sia di farsi buttare fuori dall'aula per un' oretta.


Davvero è un reato così grave usare la propria lingua, e nel modo corretto?
Hey! Teachers! Leave those kids alone, e fatevi una culturetta


----------



## giginho

MR1492 said:


> This might be my misunderstanding of the OP.  I thought we were looking for euphemisms for _andare al cesso_.  It appears we are actually looking for a good translation of _cesso_.
> 
> Phil



Phil, I was asking how to say andare al cesso in English both with a good translation of cesso, and with something hilarious (euphemistic or not). Your suggestions fit perfectly the latter part of my request....so thank you!


----------



## rrose17

Just to add some Canadian content...when I was growing up we'd say the can or the john as in
_I need to hit the can.
I'm going to use the john._
I don't know if I ever heard shitter, but _crapper_ was, and I think still is, a common enough word.


----------



## Tegs

There are quite a few English expressions listed in this thread that I've never heard before. Personally, I think talking about going to the shitter /crapper sounds awful, way too vulgar for any context (and more vulgar than the original Itailian I think?). Another phrase, along very similar lines to the other UK ones - "I need to pop to the loo". 

Since the request is for a funny English equivalent, I'm wondering, is the original Italian sentence funny too? Or is it just slang while not being particularly funny?


----------



## tsoapm

The way I understood it is that the humour lies pretty much solely in the impropriety (at the risk of prodding that particualr can of worms again) of the term: hence my suggestion of the needlesly coarse ‘piss’ way back when.


----------



## Tegs

Ah, right, that explains it, thanks!

So andare al cesso is actually more along the lines of going for a piss/ going to the crapper rather than going to the loo. I hadn't understood that earlier. I mean, you can use "go to the loo" with friends and elderly relatives, and I got the impression the Italian was the same level of vulgarity, since the contexts mentioned in the thread where it isn't suitable are all ones where "loo" wouldn't be suitable either (business meeting, restaurant, school etc). I'm up to speed now


----------



## chipulukusu

Anche a me sembra un pò surreale cercare nelle definizioni dei dizionari conferma del fatto che _cesso _sia o no volgare. Ha ragione Paul _cesso_ nell'italiano del 2018 (e non solo) _è_ volgare, full stop.
E' l'uso e la consuetudine che ci suggersicono quando e in che contesti utilizzare o meno una certa parola, non certo i dizionari. Ad esempio in casa di inglesi non credo sia opportuno dire "can I go to the _toilet_" in quanto _toilet_ richiama il bagno di un esercizio pubblico, non certo quello di una casa. Per noi italiani, invece, dire "posso andare alla "_tualèt_" sembra quasi raffinato!


----------



## and8

*Permettetemi, allora, un elogio dei quelle altre parole: quelle che sembrano cattive, ma cattive non sono*. Le parole dei poveri, che non hanno diritto di cittadinanza a scuola ma che non mancano di comparire nella letteratura, perché per fortuna i poeti e gli scrittori veri sono ben diversi dai professori di italiano; le parole degli oppressi, dei disprezzati, dei diversi; le parole incerte di coloro che sono in cammino per liberarsi dall’oppressione e cercano la verità nell’epoca dell’inganno eretto a sistema.
Elogio delle parole cattive | Stato Quotidiano

Chi asserisce che _cesso_ è parola volgare avvalora prima di tutto un'ingiustizia sociale.
A casa mia diciamo ORRORE ORRORE addirittura _vado in cesso_, ma se devo tradurre in inglese per lo stesso locale uso bathroom, è volgare?


Solo aggiungo questo, poi magari questi stessi signori "puristi" sono gli stessi che lamentano che la loro lingua venga annacquata da parola straniere, la "_tualèt_", il WC...


----------



## chipulukusu

In linguistica c'è un concetto importante che è quello di _registro. _Ora, volendo usare un concetto fuori moda, il concetto di registro è a pieno titolo una _sovrastruttura, _in quanto basato sulle relazioni di tipo psicologico e sociale che intercorrono tra gli interlocutori.
Voler abbattere una sovrastruttura in nome dell'abbattimento delle barriere di classe è un intento meritorio dappertutto ma non in un forum di lingue, dove un non madrelingua italiano che vuole imparare la nostra lingua ha il diritto di sapere se _cesso _appartiene al registro formale, al registro comune o, come credo, al registro volgare.


----------



## Odysseus54

and8 said:


> La parola cesso è l'unica in italiano che descrive degnamente il sanitario e non è giusto censurarla per usare termini a detta di qualcuno "migliori", come _water_,_ritirata_, _gabinetto_, _Silvio_, ecc. Mica siamo solo pizza e mandolino, no?
> 
> Cesso



Fonte non particolarmente autorevole.

I am under the impression that the word 'cesso' has undergone some register shift in time - two generations ago its use was more common then now.  Let's see what we find in the 'Dizionario Etimologico' by Ottorino Pianigiani, written in the late 1800, early 1900 :







Nowadays, however, the term is not considered polite.   In fact, I would translate "Adesso vado al cesso"  come  "Let me go take a dump".  Not XXX, but not very nice either.  Rough around the edges.  Best used in the company of drunken teenagers or similar.


----------



## Odysseus54

chipulukusu said:


> In linguistica c'è un concetto importante che è quello di _registro. _Ora, volendo usare un concetto fuori moda, il concetto di registro è a pieno titolo una _sovrastruttura, _in quanto basato sulle relazioni di tipo psicologico e sociale che intercorrono tra gli interlocutori.
> Voler abbattere una sovrastruttura in nome dell'abbattimento delle barriere di classe è un intento meritorio dappertutto ma non in un forum di lingue, dove un non madrelingua italiano che vuole imparare la nostra lingua ha il diritto di sapere se _cesso _appartiene al registro formale, al registro comune o, come credo, al registro volgare.




Infatti.  Quello che cerchiamo di fare qui e' descrivere la linga e i suoi usi per quello che sono, in modo da aiutare chi traduce o sta studiando l'italiano o l'inglese; non prescrivere quello che riteniamo sia giusto o corretto o che ci aggrada ideologicamente.

Oltre al fatto che ritenere di modificare i rapporti sociali sdoganando parole o usi considerati disdicevoli mi pare un errore di idealismo.  Gia' ci provarono le femministe negli anni '70 sdoganando, per esempio, i rutti in pubblico, senza pero' facilitare l'emancipazione dell'altra meta' del cielo.  Oggi il demotico in versioni spesso volgari ha fatto breccia nei programmi TV e radiofonici, insieme con tatuaggi e imbullonamenti di guance e narici.  Ma l'indice Gini continua a peggiorare.

Siamo comunque ampiamente fuori tema.  Se qualcuno volesse continuare la discussione su Culture Cafe', mandatemi un messaggio e spostero' i post relativi.  Grazie.


----------



## giginho

chipulukusu said:


> Ad esempio in casa di inglesi non credo sia opportuno dire "can I go to the _toilet_" in quanto _toilet_ richiama il bagno di un esercizio pubblico, non certo quello di una casa.



Parto da questo punto: se io fossi a casa di inglesi, dunque, come dovrei esprimermi per non offendere i padroni di casa? May I use the bathroom? I was told that the word bathroom has to be used when you need to take a shower or a bath, not when you need to siphon the python ....


----------



## tsoapm

giginho said:


> I was told that the word bathroom has to be used when you need to take a shower or a bath


I believe this represents an attempt to differentiate our English from American English, where ‘bathroom’ is very much the thing to say. If we’re going to be all literal, of course, it follows that one should shower in the shower room…


----------



## giginho

tsoapm said:


> I believe this represents an attempt to differentiate our English from American English, where ‘bathroom’ is very much the thing to say. If we’re going to be all literal, of course, it follows that one should shower in the shower room…



Would you feel offended if I ask you: may I use your toilet, please? Or what shall I say if I were in England, hosted by an English person, and I have to go for a piss?


----------



## tsoapm

Not at all: you would sound very polite! I think usual practice is to just ask where it is, the aim of your visit remaining entirely obvious yet unstated.


----------



## giginho

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tittiugo

giginho said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> About shitter, I think that this would be translated as "cacatoio" in Italian which is a bit ruder than "cesso" but can do, indeed, the job.
> 
> I like very much Phil's suggestions, "siphon the python" is my favourite, I have to say, and sound similar to the Italian "cambiare l'acqua al pesce"!!
> 
> Do you, gents, think that these espressions can be understood on the other side of the Pond?



I like "I have to drain the main vein"


----------



## Tegs

tsoapm said:


> I believe this represents an attempt to differentiate our English from American English, where ‘bathroom’ is very much the thing to say.



I'm not sure about that. I noticed everyone said "restroom" over there. Maybe it's "restroom" to ask for the toilet in a restaurant, and bathroom for the toilet in someone's house. Some American needs to join in and confirm that. In the UK it's a "toilet" in a restaurant and you can ask to use the "bathroom" or "toilet" in a house* - both are polite, especially if you start with the phrase "may I use your ...".

* The logic behind this is that you don't ask for a _bathroom_ in a place where you know there will be no shower or bath tub in the room. So in a restaurant, there will definitely be no shower. In a house there will be a shower


----------



## MR1492

In AE, we tend to use "May I use your bathroom?" as a _modo di dire_.  It would not be at all offensive and would be understood.  There are also some euphemisms such as:

May I use the facilities?
May I use your restroom?
May I use the john? (This one is a bit informal and would be used among friends.  The first two can be used in virtually any situation.)

I'm certain there are others which will be discussed!

Phil


----------



## A User

Erano anni che mi chiedevo perché una parola come "cesso", che etimologicamente non ha niente di volgare, dovesse essere bandita nel linguaggio formale, come ci hanno insegnato a scuola dalle elementari. Insomma, qualcosa da sentirsi rispondere: "Maleducato!".
Alcuni anni fa in un consiglio comunale italiano si sollevò una animata discussione su un regolamento ufficiale, mai aggiornato, che definiva gli individui che presentavano un deficit motorio o psichico "deficienti".
Nella stessa casistica rientrano parole come: "ignorante": colui che ignora; "negro": in spagnolo/portoghese ancora usato per indicare il colore nero; "disabile": dis=cattivo; "mongoloide": con tratti somatici affini ai mongoli; "idiota": già menzionato.
Posso solo azzardare una spiegazione: il fatto che queste parole vengano comunemente e prevalentemente usate per offendere, ha di fatto prevalso col tempo sul significato originale, con il risultato che la parola in sé viene percepita come sgradita, e quindi, a tutti gli effetti, e in tutti i contesti, considerata volgare.


----------

